# 7 string guitar string gauges?



## TGI11 (Oct 18, 2011)

What gauges should i use on My Ibanez RG1527? The strings are way to loose for low tuning like Drop G as used by Born Of Osiris... What gauge strings and brands do you recommend. I currently use D'Addario strings...




Might i have to adjust the string and tremolo tension to tighten the strings?


----------



## Ishan (Oct 19, 2011)

D'addario 12/52 + 74


----------



## BenSolace (Oct 19, 2011)

I use 11-49 with a low 70 for that tuning. That's on either a 25.5" or 26.5" scale. I prefer D'addario or DR. You would need to adjust the spring tension on the trem to counteract the higher tension of the thicker strings. A truss rod adjustment is also not out of the question.


----------



## Jessy (Oct 19, 2011)

This will answer your question, for every guitar:
String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998

Personally, I like a ramp of tension, starting at a relatively light one for the high string, and increasing a little bit for each lower one. Currently, I've got 
.007: 12.61 lbs. for high Ab @ 25.5", 
to 
.052: 19.16 lbs. for D, or 15.21 lbs. for drop-C, @ 27",
on my seven string.


----------



## danielzabolotny (Oct 19, 2011)

I use an Ernie Ball Baritone 6 set (.13-.72) with a .10 as the high E. Holds drop G quite nicely on my 25.5" scale.


----------

